# Shot arrow WITHOUT field tip @ target



## txfishhunt (Feb 16, 2008)

Would I have damaged my bow if I released an arrow without the field tip screwed in????


----------



## Sharkhunter (May 22, 2004)

no your good... Might not be so good for the arrow though...


----------



## davidluster (Sep 16, 2008)

Yes, the bow is damaged. You should box it up and mail it to me immediately to prevent future injury.


----------



## Tiny (Dec 19, 2006)

No, just don't release your string without and arrow in it. What's on the ent of an arrow doesn't matter.


----------



## rufusoilt1985 (Jun 24, 2009)

i hate to say but i have done that and more than likly you would have missed..... Without the tip on the end it shoots just a like high about 2 foot


----------



## Screeminreel (Jun 2, 2004)

About the only way it would damage your bow is if you were on the ragged edge with your arrow weight, and the weighted tip was all that was keeping it above the minimum weight. 

Other than that I have done it quite a few times. It makes a definitively louder pop when it hits the bag target, and leaves a nice round hole instead of the ones that close back up like the field tip does. I hardly notice the differences between tipped and un-tipped accuracy wise, they always seem to hit right in there with the rest of them at 20yds.


----------



## Chunky (Oct 15, 2006)

Like the others have said you are probably okay. Let's say you are shooting a 450 gr arrow and now you shot a 350 gr one. You should have enough arrow to absorb the energy to keep from causing damage.

That being said...all energy that does not go into the arrow, goes into the bow (I know I am simplifing here). The vibration and shock can cause damage. Just like dry firing...only not as bad. So, inspect the bow for cracks or obvious damage and if it is looks okay....carry on, and never let it happen again!


----------



## Category6 (Nov 21, 2007)

Most modern (non wood core limbs) compounds are designed to handle multiple dry fires with zero damage, and some companies test all new models for durability by repeatedly dry firing to failure (and the number it takes to fail is unbelievably high!). So an arrow with a hundred grains missing isn't going to make a difference for sure. No worries!


----------



## backbay2 (Aug 13, 2009)

*Overnight that thing now for some one gets hurt*



davidluster said:


> Yes, the bow is damaged. You should box it up and mail it to me immediately to prevent future injury.


LMAO and sent some green. :cheers:


----------

